# EG1 Tutorial!



## asacuber (Feb 16, 2017)

EG1 tutorial playlist: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8lTVNBu2BCTQnP4VunzQsZfCmogTWqay
What do you guys think?


----------

